# Word of the Day - Schusslich



## debodun (Dec 16, 2021)

Schusslich (adjective) - an Amish word meaning clumsy or scatterbrained. I often heard my paternal grandmother use the term when referring to someone who is mixed up or when things were going wrong.

The farmer complained that his son was schusslich when he hurried through his chores.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2021)

It seems like every language and every culture, likely has their own word for _schusslich._
It certainly seems like they'd all need _at least one word for it._


----------

